# Happy Birthday buckytom!



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2012)

Wishing the best birthday ever for you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, BuckyTom!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2012)

Bucky T, I wish you the happiest of birthdays my dear friend.  Hope you and your wonderful family celebrate in style!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2012)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Miss your posts, they always make me laugh! (in a good way!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Little Brother.  You know that I hope your birthday is as good as a birthday can get.  I hope your day brought you nothing but smiles.

Seeeeeya; Your brother in spirit, if not in  blood.  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2012)

missing you, missing your posts, bt.  wishing for you a perfect birthday day!!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 30, 2012)

vitauta said:


> missing you, missing your posts, bt.  wishing for you a perfect birthday day!!!


What she said.

Happy birthday


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, BT! I also miss you posts. Hopefully you'll be back posting soon. Hope you and yours had a great day!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tom 

Hope you are having the best day!

Look forward to seeing you back posting too


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy birthday wishes to you Bucky Tom!  We miss you !


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, BT!


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday. I hope you stop by and see the b-day wishes. Missing you.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, cousin!  Hope it's the best one ever and your little man is responsible for a large part of it.


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bucky Tom,
Hope it is filled with joy.

Josie


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 1, 2012)

So sorry I am late with your HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you had a great day with your family.


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Bucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Belated, Buckytom, with many happy returns of the day.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 1, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks very much, everyone. 

it was a really good day. well, the first half was. my family and i went apple and pumpkin picking, then out for japanese (hibachi) for dinner.

but then i had to haul it down to philly for a work project, then back up to nyc for my regular shift. sunday drivers... sheesh.

fortunately, i was able to sleep in all day today. i'll post pucs later of the best part of apple picking - apple smashing! 

thanks again.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2012)

a guy at the orchard figured out a use for all of the apples that have fallen from the tress and were rotten: apple smashing.

here's my boy at bat:







and dw and my boy waiting for the great pumpkin to arrive:






best birthday, ever! (well, the giants could have won, but that's another story.)


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the pictures, Bucky T!  Glad you had a good day and that you stopped in to share it with us!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mate


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2012)

deeply appreciated, my friends lp and bolas.

bolas, i hope you, her madge-esty (i love that. i married a woman named lucy, short for lucifer...) , and the prodigal harry are keeping well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great to hear you had such a lovely day Tom and thanks for sharing the photos...they are lovely


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2012)

Apple smashing batting practice, genius!  That's right up there with Pumkin-chunkin. Wish I could've been there with ya, little bro.  Did the Great Pumpkin ever show?  And you have to show us what BT junior makes for a jack-o-lantern.  Good times.  I'm very happy to hear that it was your best birthday ever.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 2, 2012)

Belated Birthday wishes Bucky. Now apple smashing, I say, that looks like fun. Love those pumpkins too, are you any good at carving?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

Belated Wishes! ~~ Looks like you got everything you deserve!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 3, 2012)

buckytom said:


> deeply appreciated, my friends lp and bolas.
> 
> bolas, i hope you, her madge-esty (i love that. i married a woman named lucy, short for lucifer...) , and the prodigal harry are keeping well.


Regards to your family, we are ok but Harry is suffering.His left arm is healing but he tried to take a wheely dustbin for a walk using his right arm, it fought back


----------

